# Time Trials 2014 - planned races



## VamP (7 Feb 2014)

What races do you have coming up?

I am going to kick off my campaign to become less than terrible at testing with the Ely&District Hardriders 25 next weekend.

Anyone else got any races coming up?


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Feb 2014)

Not until May for me when I will be doing an open 25 one of my mates clubs is running and the usual Wednesday night series off 10's on J2/1 kicks of for the season.
Not exactly TT'ing bbut I have also been asked to ride in a team in the Mountain Mayhem 24hr at Gatcombe Park in June which will be interesting if I do it.


----------



## totallyfixed (7 Feb 2014)

After last year we aim to start a bit later, one of the first will be the Beacon Little Mountain TT which you did last year and the Shap hill climb.


----------



## VamP (7 Feb 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> After last year we aim to start a bit later, one of the first will be the Beacon Little Mountain TT which you did last year and the Shap hill climb.



I am absolutely going to do Little Mountain again. It was one of the best things I did last season.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Feb 2014)

The only one I have entered so far is the Gordon Arms Mountain TT on 30 March - 21 miles
I'll not presume that anyone else knows what I am on about (hint hint) so will post a link to it 

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/events/details/105399/Gordon-Arms-Mountain-Time-Trial


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Feb 2014)

Other than the National HC my plans are quite loose.

I hope to ride the National 25 and maybe the National Circuit Champs. Also might have a tilt at the National Closed Circuit Champs. Just because National events have a good buzz!

Early season Cheshire league events will probably get hit to snag some points and to test my new position!

I will mix it up a bit I think, now I have times fast enough to get on fast courses, I will do some PB chasing to try get <20:30 for a 10 and <53 for a 25, but mostly will ride "normal" courses and try to get highest position possible.


----------

